# Yardage Markers?????



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

What do your clubs use to mark the yardage markers on the field ranges? We have concrete blocks that have been around for ever. We would like to make somthing that lasts longer. Right know about every other year we have to totally repaint all the yardage markers. What do your clubs use? Are your markers located in the center of any paths or on the edges?

Marc


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*yardage markers*

Our club used aluminum squares, with a hole in the middle for a long nail or spike. They lay flat so you can mow right over them. They were spray painted with the numbers (yardage).. I have only seen a couple that needed repainted and they have been out on the range for years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

We use can lids with with hydro/bell stansils, as long as you paint them with tremclad or similar they last


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The vast majority of the ranges I have shot use concrete markers painted.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Our range has the cement cylinders that need to be painted every so many years. What a pain. I've always wondered about metal survey caps with yardages engraved on them and a novel, read easy, way of coloring them.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

McCann said:


> What do your clubs use to mark the yardage markers on the field ranges? We have concrete blocks that have been around for ever. We would like to make somthing that lasts longer. Right know about every other year we have to totally repaint all the yardage markers. What do your clubs use? Are your markers located in the center of any paths or on the edges?
> 
> Marc


We use the same thing. Some paint holds up longer than others


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

At PWA we went to 4" pvc pipe and paint the yardages on the flat cap. If any thing happens to it you just put on another cap without having to dig the wholt marker up. Works great


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Markers at Mechanicsburg?*

I liked the looks of the little square markers on the Black range. They looked like ceramic tiles but I feel sure they were metal with either powder coat or
enamel paint. they had a little hole in the middle for a screw that may have been screwed into the top of a penta treated steak. They were flat with the top of the ground and could be mowed over and looked to be long lasting. Anyone who is a member of the Mechanicsburg club who knows about these 
markers please tell how they were made and installed.
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Don't think anything will last for ever. At some of the places i have shot at use bricks painted-- cement blocks painted. disc blades panted. Have seen some advertized in some mags. made of plastic that should last for a while also. Mabe could buy some of the plastic boards and cut in small pieces and paint numbers on them and burry in ground also. AC


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

archerycharlie said:


> Don't think anything will last for ever. At some of the places i have shot at use bricks painted-- cement blocks painted. disc blades panted. Have seen some advertized in some mags. made of plastic that should last for a while also. Mabe could buy some of the plastic boards and cut in small pieces and paint numbers on them and burry in ground also. AC


Our range uses the cement cylinders and I just finished painting the little buggers in prep for our state championships. I can tell ya now, I ain't gonna be doin that again any time soon... 

Gotta find something else that can withstand freezing temps, blaring sun, and little feet doin pirouettes on um...SOON


----------



## NICEL8D (Jul 14, 2008)

Jbird said:


> I liked the looks of the little square markers on the Black range. They looked like ceramic tiles but I feel sure they were metal with either powder coat or
> enamel paint. they had a little hole in the middle for a screw that may have been screwed into the top of a penta treated steak. They were flat with the top of the ground and could be mowed over and looked to be long lasting. Anyone who is a member of the Mechanicsburg club who knows about these
> markers please tell how they were made and installed.
> Thanks,
> Jbird


Jbird - they are metal plates that have been coated with epoxy coating for the color and then epoxy painted numbers and then finally an epoxy clear coat to seal it. Phil spent many nights working on those for all of the courses. Then he drilled them either into the existing markers on some of the courses or into stake in the ground. This is the first year for this, so we aren't sure how long they will last, but it will just take making a new plate and changing it out if need be.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> Our range uses the cement cylinders and I* just finished painting* the little buggers in prep for our state championships. I can tell ya now, I ain't gonna be doin that again any time soon...
> 
> Gotta find something else that can withstand freezing temps, blaring sun, and little feet doin pirouettes on um...SOON


And they look sooooo nice.. :thumb: :cheers: ('cept that one blank one.. :noidea


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

I've seen flat metal plates with the yardage number welded in a bead on each one. They had a stake welded to the other side. Never wear out, never need painting and lay flat to mow over. Sounds like a good idea if you can weld.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks to all that have responded.

I have another question......

can you mark the yardages along the edge of the trails or do they have to be in the center of the trail? If they are marked on the edges of the trail do they have to be marked on both sides to form a shooting line?

Marc


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I want to try making some markers with my plasma cutter. It would be very easy and you could make them out of aluminum or steel and have the steel ones powder coated. 
Check this out... I am sure there is one near you. I have one and love it!

www.plasmacam.com


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> I want to try making some markers with my plasma cutter. It would be very easy and you could make them out of aluminum or steel and have the steel ones powder coated.
> Check this out... I am sure there is one near you. I have one and love it!
> 
> www.plasmacam.com


Don't you mean the school board has one?


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Painted bricks here


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> Don't you mean the school board has one?


Did I ever thank you for your tax dollars? :teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Did I ever thank you for your tax dollars? :teeth::teeth::teeth:


:chortle:


----------

